# MMA On Tonight!!



## MJS (May 31, 2008)

Looks like there is alot of free MMA on tonight!!  Spike has UFC Unleashed, as well as a few events with The Iceman!!

Also Elite XC is having a 2hr. show on tonight from 9pm-11pm.


----------



## Nolerama (May 31, 2008)

Nice. There's also the Faber/Pulver fight tomorrow on the Versus channel.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

I've been watching The Ultimate Fighter as much today as I can. I haven't been able to watch this season but honestly it doesn't look like I've missed alot. Tons of sloppy fights this time around. So far the highlight for me was watching that Jeremy kid eat a kick right in the chops. I plan on watching Kimbo tonight and flipping to the IceMan inbetween.


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2008)

MMA is alive and well today.


----------



## WesternCiv (May 31, 2008)

The corruption of boxing reared it's ugly head in MMA tonight.

EliteXC or whatever wasn't going to let it's future superstar lose.


----------



## Jai (May 31, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks there was some really really bs calls going on tonight.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Nice. There's also the Faber/Pulver fight tomorrow on the Versus channel.


 
Now this I am looking forward to watching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do not know if I will watch anymore fixed fights on CBS.  Elite XC was simply terrible.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Now this I am looking forward to watching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have to agree


----------



## MMAfreak (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks EliteXC for screwing up MMA.  This should have been on an obscure cable channel and the WEC should have been on CBS.  The Faber/Pulver fight was amazing.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jun 2, 2008)

Faber/Pulver was awesome.  Even my wife watched and was impressed


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Faber/Pulver was awesome. Even my wife watched and was impressed


 
Yes it was a great fight.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Faber/Pulver was awesome. Even my wife watched and was impressed


 
That was one of the better fights in a long time, I wish there was more like that.


----------

